# Quick qestion



## Plasticjesus (Apr 8, 2010)

First of hello everyone I am new to these fourms and happy to have found them. I just recently got a 45 gallon hex tank and stand for a good price (100 bucks) I realize now that the tank is kind weird so the typical hob filter wont work for me. There is someone selling a fluval 404 on craigslist for 40 bucks. Should I pick up this filter or do you tink there are better options for me.


----------



## d0r0g0 (Jan 18, 2009)

That's quite the powerful filter for a 45g, but it'll probably work for you....that is assuming of course it's still in good working condition.

Make sure the rubber seal on it is in good shape, and maybe they can show it to you functioning (no leaks) before you purchase it.


----------



## Plasticjesus (Apr 8, 2010)

d0r0g0 said:


> That's quite the powerful filter for a 45g, but it'll probably work for you....that is assuming of course it's still in good working condition.
> 
> Make sure the rubber seal on it is in good shape, and maybe they can show it to you functioning (no leaks) before you purchase it.


 Good idea I could just bring a bucket right and see if it pulls water through. What is a filter you would reccomend for my size tank without spending an arm and a leg. I figured the bigger the better so when i upgrade my tank size I have a filter that will work. I did have another question a little off topic though. I read hex tanks are bad for fish, I wanted to use this to start my first saltwater tank so what kind of fish could I keep in it


----------



## d0r0g0 (Jan 18, 2009)

Saltwater?

I'd try to avoid Canister filters for Saltwater. Would a protein skimmer be thin enough to fit on the tank?I've never kept a saltwater tank, but I think all you really need are a few power-heads for circulation and a protein skimmer of some sort.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi Plasticjesus (LOL).

I have a 45 gal. hex community tank. I use an AquaClear 70 HOB filter with no problems. But mine is a fw tank so I'm not sure if that would be a good filter or not for saltwater. 

As for tank size, just keep in mind some schools that don't get too large will work well in that tank. I have tetras, cories, and barbs (which have outgrown the tank but they're being moved to a 75 gallon shortly).


----------

